# IVF - Painful Egg Collection



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Dear Nurse

I am apprehensive about egg collection. I had it done under sedation at Barts last December and the pain was excrutiating. The anaesthetist gave me 3 booster shots and still it was unbearable. I am very nervous about the next one (in about 4 weeks) and wondered if you had any experience of bad pain and whether at Barts they will give me a general anaesthetic?

Thanks

Ginger


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Ginger

I am not a nurse but just to let you kow I had it done under heavy sedation, via a drip in my arm, I have no recollection of the process. I don't think this is as much as general anaesthetic. Hope you can resolve this, it sounds like you're really worried about it.

Kx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi 

I had the same experience with my first egg collection, your right, the pain is terrible.....I was terrified the second time around so I spoke with my surgeon first who said he would increase the doses of drugs I recieved. I came round afterwards with no recolection of the procedure...hoorah!!! Im due my fourth egg collection next tuesday and though im not looking forward to it im not to scared.

Hope things go well for you

Azailier xx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

God, I am really really worried now............help!!!!!!!

Hollie


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi ginger

Im not a fertility nurse but had the same with my first e/c
this time got a light ga and knew nothing about it. I know everybody reacts differently to ec, the other two girls i was in with were fine with sedation but if you explain your concerns im sure they will try their best to make it as pain free as poss. hope this helps  

Love Nic xx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hollie youll be fine!!!!! ^cuddleup^

Love Nic xx


----------

